# hoyts 2003 line of bows



## jrarcher2002 (Aug 4, 2002)

i have been told that hoyt is changing it whole entire line of bows except for the aero tec any one have any knowledge about this?

later steve schwade~


----------



## jrarcher2002 (Aug 4, 2002)

sorry i put it under the wrong category

later steve


----------



## Maranoa_Archer (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes,

I wish to hear more about this as well cos i am looking at buying a hoyt soon.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

That is most likely correct. Expect the UltraTec to go and the ProTec. The Sapphire and Vortec are certainly on the way out. 
They will be replaced however with similar geometry bows, so if you want a 2003 UltraTec don't worry, it'll be replace by something else. 
As for specifics, don't know, just wait and see.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Some of us are still waiting on our 2002's. lol


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

You might want to waite a few weeks to see all the new lines. Lots of fun bows for 2003


----------



## Mike Rhinefield (Jul 6, 2002)

Hoyt makes a good bow but they're ALWAYS changing models and designs within models, plus it takes so long to get one that by the time it arrives it's been changed already.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I don't know where you guys live but I have allways shot Hoyt and have never had a problem getting one? I have never had a problem with there service either. One thing to note though. They do redo there whole line pretty much every four years. 
The four years is up. I hate to see the Ultratec go because I have 2 2002 models but that will give me a new excuse to buy another bow. I can't wait to see what is replacing the Ultratec and Protec. Hopefully they will have some new cool target colors or at least continue with the flag and flame schemes. I was already to order a Flame Ultratec but I will wait and see what is around the corner.


----------



## Bowhnter (Jul 16, 2002)

Why would they do away with the Ultratec, when I've been told that it's thier best selling bow this year? Mine should be here next week. You mean it's history before I even get it???!!!


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

Ok.... So what is the truth GT. Seems like you know something.


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks for that. It was very warm and makes me want to wait in anticipation of what they may or may not do. NOT!

you are a great representative!


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

I have asked my local dealer what the real scoop was on what the new Hoyts was or was not going to be , his answer was the same as >>---gt,s----> that at this point and time he cant get an answer from his rep or from customer service - he sells around 50 Hoyts a year and maybe he isnt a big enough dealer to get a correct answer , but that was his take on the subject


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

>--gt--> said:


> *The nice thing about the internet is, it allows many people to share information.
> 
> The problem with the internet is, you don't have any way to know whether that information is truthful.
> 
> If I were some of the people posting rumors on this topic I would be verrrry careful to be sure I had my facts straight. *


What's wrong with some unsubstantiated rumors GT? That's what makes the Internet so much fun.

I'm always careful to say, "this is a rumor", and expect that what I say will be treated as a rumor.

Still think you should come out with an Elan-o-tec.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

That's not even a real rumor...

Here is the real dirt that I have gotten from a high up source I cannot name:

1. As of Jan 1 2003 GT is quiting Hoyt/easton to work for Martin as the Director of Sales.

2. As of Jan 1 2003 GRIV is quiting Martin to work for Hoyt/easton, as the Director of Research and All Things Archery.

3. Easton is buying Cartel so they have a line of arrows called "Olympians". Beman will be sold to Carbon Tech, and be renamed "Be-gone".

4. Oneida is buying Matthews and replacing all solo-cams with Oneida system bows - lookout for Oneida domination at all 3-D events next year.

Now this is all going to happen, you have my word, but I just can't confirm all the details right now. Feel free to kibitz amongst yourselves.



-CG


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

I'm feeling a little verklempt.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I'm sure all the Martin and Hoyt people will miss and welcome you both... or should that be welcome and miss? And when will that Oneid-hews line be available?


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey GT, Pig latin, southern patwa, and ebonics is enough languages for me and NAA whites are not flattering on my figure. 

Oh yeah! you'll love the grits, and don't forget the Etouffe and Jambalaya. Don't stand too close to the wall at those NASCAR events; the parts fly far and wide when they swap paint with each other.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I wish Hoyt would ditch the Tec bows and bring back bows similar to the Superstar, Defiant, and Striker.
One or two Tec bows are plenty instead of an entire Tec line-up.
I'm getting sick of looking at the Tec bows. It's time to return to the handsome classic bows Hoyt once made.
I don't need another "I" beam bow.
I already own the finest "I" beam bow in existence!
Right, Clever Guy ? 


Sag.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

...And you just tap anyone in the head with that "accu-beam" that sez different...



-CG


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Funny thing Sag is I don't like the Defiant and Striker bows, I think they are pretty ordinary to ugly looking. Love the look of the TEC bows. Besides, why make anything that you don't consider the best?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Clever Guy,

You better believe it! 

Marcus,

I guess we just see things differently.
I know you like the looks of the Tec bows and actually I don't dislike them as much as I let on but I do feel there isn't a need to have an ALL Tec bow line-up. I feel, Hoyt should at least offer a couple of classic style compounds again.
Yes, the Striker and Defiant were not overly beautiful.
But, to me, the Superstar is!
For several years, I considered the Superstar the most handsome compound ever made until my Super Nova arrived. 
I still consider the Superstar Hoyt's crowning achievement among bows they have built.
It is hell for strong with a beautiful riser with great looking cut-outs and nice curves and flowing lines.
Its limb pockets are better made and have better specs than the Hoyts of today, imo.
It's a forgiving and dead accurate bow also.


Sag.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Personally, I really like esoteric colours (target compound in Realtree Advantage ), and the shape of the riser doesn't really bother me much.

That said, I think that the HyperTec is one of the nicest looking bows made because of the way that the riser appears to grow upwards straight out of the grip. Way nice.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Sag - i agree that the SuperStar is a thing of beauty. I bought a used one last year (my first bow) and had a great time shooting it. My only problem is that you cannot shoot larger 4" feathers and tune it for center-shot alignment...well you can but the feathers will contact the riser. I could never figure out why they would sell a bow with such a narrow shelf.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

I just got a secret spy photo of the new 2003 Hoyt SplitRiser line. This will replace the Tec line and will offer a pivoting grip (no more hand torque!), shoot-through self (about time,right?), laminated ply-wood limbs and a build-in, fixed, copper arrow rest. Limb pockets have been removed to reduce weight.

This dandly little bow will surely turn heads where ever you take it.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

You can see it is still a Split limb too, check out the top. 

Sag
The SuperStar came out while I was away from the sport, any picts?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Marcus,

I would send you a pic of mine but I don't have a scanner.
There is a pic of one at the Bowman website.
http://www.bowmanbows.com
Click on "Masahiro Ohata World of Compound Bows" at the link at the bottom right of the home page.
Then click on "my bow setting" at the top column.
Then scroll down until you come to the pic of the blue Superstar across from the pic of the Accu-Riser.
Both are on short bow stands facing upward.
If you scroll further down you will see an enclosed pic of the Superstar with a Sure-Loc sight attached to it.
Neither pic is very good but they're the only one's I can think of.
While you're there check out the top "I" beam bow in existence. 
Also, you might check out the illustrated pics of George Ryals "Creep Tune" Procedure.
Maybe someone who owns a Superstar who reads this reply can post a pic of one.
Anyone have one to share ?
Good shooting, Marcus.


Sag.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

i will post an image of the superstar tomorrow. its a joy to behold.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Here is what the SuperStar Looks like.


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

Look closely Marcus, It was one of the best Hoyt ever made.


----------



## MERLIN 1400 (Jun 16, 2002)

I hated the SuperStar.........loved my Prostar but.

I suppose it's all in the eye of the beholder.

I heard on the very accurate grapevine that the Ultratec is staying in the 2003 line.

We should all throw some $$$$ in and run a pool to see what happens


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Oxford, 
Thanks for posting the pic of the Superstar. Beautiful bow! 
I will have to refer people to your pic when talking about the bow.
Merlin 1400, I'm surprised you liked the Prostar and hated the Superstar since the Prostar was only a more deflexed version of the Superstar.
Almost everyone loved the looks of the Superstar.
But, like you say, the eye of the beholder.


Sag.


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

Beautiful bow Oxford, You are lucky to have one in such pristine condition


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks Oxford

Must say not really keen on it. Never did like that look Hoyt had going, too blocky. Don't like the grip either. Like the geometry though, looks like a shooter!


The Super Slam was a great looking bow!


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Just realised why the Superstar looks a bit funny - solid limbs! Just out of interest, anyone know when Hoyt moved over to all their bows having split limbs? 

Like the riser a lot though, it looks like an Elan. (One of the nicest looking recurve risers, IMO)


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Marcus,

You are one critical dude.
You don't like the looks of the Super Nova and Superstar but like the looks of the "I" beam Tec bows. 
Well then, you should love the looks of the Ultimate I beam bow. The Accu-Riser. 


Sag.


----------



## MERLIN 1400 (Jun 16, 2002)

he's fussy............what else would you expect from an ADMINISTRATOR

Super SLam.........YUK..........they made good boat anchors....or could be melted down and recycled into Mathews....Coke Cans....Oh same thing


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Merlin 1400 if your 0ld prostar knew what was going to happen to it after you got rid of it it would have killed you in your sleep and ran away from home.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Sag
oh please, I saw the Accu-Riser on the link above yesterday. Great to see other bowmakers and I wish them well, but it's no Hoyt TEC riser. Yeah I'm critical, but then I don't think many companies were making nice looking bows around that time. The PSE's were ugly too!

Merlin1400
That's it you're banned from archery-forum.com for a week!! None shall say bad things about the Super Slam!!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Marcus,

Come on man.
You actually think the Tec riser looks better than the Bowman ? 
Get your eyes checked, dude.
That's like one hairy ape calling another ugly. LOL.
The Bowman is nowhere near as pretty as the Super Nova but it easily looks as good or better than a Tec riser.
Heck, the best Tec riser of all was their first. (The Alphatec) But it was discontinued and has never been equaled by any that followed.
Even a Hoyt engineer admitted the riser of the Accu-Riser was superior and far stronger than any of the Tec risers.
Stewart even loaned Hoyt a couple of bows for them to study back in 96'
Haven't you noticed the way the Tec risers curve like the Accu-Riser and the similar geometry ?
No bow on earth is as rugged as the Bowman.
The Hoyt "I" beam Tec bows will never equal the Ultimate "I" beam. 
Shoot a Bowman and you will throw your Ultratec in the river. 
Right, Clever Guy ?  


Sag.


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

Careful Sag, Marcus has,nt learned that there is life after hoyt yet, You will drive him into a home for the bewildered if you keep this up


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Silverfox,

Heck, I'm just trying to help Marcus get his mind right. He's already bewildered. 


Sag.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Sag;

Damn right, pound for pound for pound the best bow out there.



-CG


----------



## MERLIN 1400 (Jun 16, 2002)

Actually Marcus after seeing the Super Nova in the flesh, I have to agree that it is one nice looking Bow.

So on a scale of 1 to 10 I would put the Super Nova at about 9 and the Super Slam -5 ............right below a Mathews


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

So are we doing the full circle are we Merlin


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

PPfffttt, OK send me a Bowman and I'll give it a try. 

Hey, I quite like PSE's too you know, (Fire Flight Elite was a sexy bow!) and I don't mind the Super Nova. Just cause a man likes his bow you assume I'm one-eyed!!

I could even be tempted by a Specter III!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Marcus,

Well, maybe there's hope for you yet.
I was beginning to think you were close minded on other bows like the Mathews shooters. Or Martin shooters on this site. 
Don't really blame you for liking your bow. If it works for you then great.
Wouldn't mind trying a Scepter III myself. And I like PSE bows too.
But it's going to be hard to lay the Super Nova aside for awhile.
It's pretty and shoots great.
A hard combination to beat.
Good shooting, Marcus.


Sag.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

One hairy ape here: Sag. I understand that guys love there bows in strange ways but the Bowman is one ugly bow. The Protec and Utratec are much more apealing to the eye and lighter in hand I might add.
also add the Patriot and Flame colors and they are awesome!
As Clever guy stated you might have to tap someone over the head with that clunky chunk of metal to get them to say they like the Bowman. also did you ever notice on the Bowman page it's mostly older fellas shooting the Bowman. I am thinking maybe younger guys don't have the credit to take out the loan required to buy one. LOL
By the way I own Hoyt, PSE and Martin bows


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Well, Nino.

Since I now shoot the best looking bow in the Super Nova, I guess, I'll just let you slide and not tap you in the head with my Bowman.
Are you suggesting I'm old ?  


Sag.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Sounds like Nino is looking for a head clunkin!

That or Sag or Stew Bowman will just sit on you for a while.



There is nothing prettier in the heavyweight catagory for bows that the Bowman.



-CG


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Clever Guy,

Stewart is a giant of a man.
I'm 6-2 weigh 240 and Stewart dwarfs me.
He looks like he could play offensive guard for the Packers.
If you want to tap Nino, I'll loan you the Accu-Riser.
Might not help his Morale but it will adjust his attitude. 


Sag.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Sag;

I know, I have shot on the line with Stew - and I must say there is no better wind blocker around...



-CG


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

OWW! somebody just snuck up and clunked me in the head! Hey Sag. that Super Nova is one fine looking bow congrats on that. I am sure it will be a long and loving relationship. LOL. By the way I am just cracking on you guys about the Bowman. I know it is a awesome bow. Another thing I am no pip squeak at 270 but I think I could outrun Stewart. 

Good shooting to all.


----------



## archeryworld (May 22, 2002)

After shooting an AccuTec, while still the owner of a Pro Star, I knew I had to have one. That was the smoothest, shock free arrows I had ever shot. I picked up my pro star, nocked an arrow, drew the bow, and immediately let down because I thought it was broke. I am now the proud owner of that AccuTec. Hoyt can keep their new line of Tec bows with the 3/4' wide non carbon limbs. Those carbon+4 limbs on that AccuTec are the smoothest in the world.


----------



## ljbrea (Apr 2, 2006)

*hoyt defiant*

hi guys im looking to buy a hoyt defiant target bow with xt2000 limbseither with 29" comand cams or the redline cam thanks john


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

ljbrea said:


> hi guys im looking to buy a hoyt defiant target bow with xt2000 limbseither with 29" comand cams or the redline cam thanks john


you might try posting in the "Want to buy" forum.... this thread is over 4 years old...


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

if you read some of the posts it is errily similar to the discussions that lead up to the release of the bow models today, very funny. :darkbeer:


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Double Lung 'Em said:


> if you read some of the posts it is errily similar to the discussions that lead up to the release of the bow models today, very funny. :darkbeer:


no kidding...hoyt hasnt changed much since then seeing as how they still change everything around every year it seems...


----------

